# West Hill (Surrey)



## Fish (Oct 14, 2013)

Played it in the Help for Heroes GoKart Challenger Trophy Day which I was defending and had only heard excellent things so I was really looking forward to it, and I wasn't disappointed.

On your arrival through the private electric gates you walk up the steps to the front of the clubhouse from the car park and its their that you get an excellent view of the 18th green and approaching fairway which is tree lined all down one side and vibrant purple heather and grasses on the other with water ditches and a healthy amount of bunkers on its approach.




The 1st tee is also nearby with the fairway running off into the distance with a couple of bunkers well placed on the right and a water ditch runs across the fairway which will catch any big hitters out as it starts to slope down to it at about 256yds so the ditch is possibly around 300yds so well in reach for the forum distances that can be gained!  The green is then back on the upside well protected with 5 bunkers with a severe slope front to back. An excellent starting and well thought out hole.






The 2nd hole is back towards the clubhouse and you have to carry a lot of cabbage to the start of the fairway over a lot of heather, perfectly placed bunkers at around 220yds and 248yds staggered on either side of the fairway make you stand on the tee and think about your drive. Quite a tight fairway and protected with more bunkers 60yds in from the green which is protected by grass banks.

The 3rd is an excellent hole as you stand on the tee and wonder what is around the right to left dogleg again having to carry at least 180yds possibly to get on some short stuff. Its a 475yd par 4 with OOB all down the left and well protected with bunkers down the right side of the fairway between 230yds and 265yds so a straight drive can catch you out and an over drawn drive can send you OOB!, You have to get off the tee well here.

The 4th is the first par 3 at 193yds, there is nothing but heather & grass between you and the green fringe so no duffed shots here, you could possibly get away with a 140yd slap but anything shorter or its a reload. Bunkers on both sides front & centre.

The first of the par 5's is the 5th, a big drive is required as the fairway narrows to nothing at around 305yds with cabbage across it for about 40yds so you need to get through and over that accurately by laying up to leave yourself a good approach shot into a well protected green with OOB to the rear and slightly left.

The 6th was one of my favourite holes, a blind tee shot up a steep hill to the marker, favouring the left of the fairway will open up the green otherwise you are negotiating some very large staggered bunkers, its tight all the way with huge pines and the green is surrounded by trees also, a stunning hole to look down to after your drive, if you've reached the top.

The 7th is a 170yd par 3, again its carry over spme heather, theirs a cluster of large bunkers short of 155yds to the raised green but accuracy is the key.

The 8th is a beautiful looking hole, again fairway bunkers perfectly placed at around 200yds on the right and then a trio of them angled across the fairway from the left at about 270yds to 320yds, its like a chicane on the approach you, really have to plot your landing positions well.

The 9th is another par 3 at 173yds, a little more open compared to the others but no room to be long, well protected with 2 large facing bunkers to the front of the green, heather all the way down the left approach so a draw is favourable as the tall trees on the left don't allow faders much room.

A good drive is required for the par 4 4th hole with OOB all down the left, well positioned bunkers again staggered down the sides of the fairway and in the middle of the fairway from 100yds out of the green. This is tight, narrow and is a no risk hole.

The 11th is a very intimidating tee box, you need to carry about 165yds to get on the short stuff and over the 2 large bunkers but anything longer than 230yds and you run out of fairway and into heather, its tight again with tree lining both sides. Its a decent 2nd shot in then for this 293yds short par 4 as you need to carry again only about 120yds to reach the long narrow fringe but its all about plotting your way forward, any miss hits on this hole and its a bogey at best.

The drivable par 4 12th is only 288yds but is surround by at least 9 bunkers either side from 191yds leading right to the sides of the 2-tiered green. Its a risk & reward hole for those that feel they can take it on.

The 13th is another nice 150yd par 3 which is well protected by trees and again very large bunkers, if you don't find the green then a 4 is probably the best you'll do with OOB all to the rear.

The par 4 14th is the index 1 and is a great looking hole. OOB all to the right. tree's down the left, sharp left to right dogleg, staggered bunkers and grass mounds to contend with all the way down the fairway. Its only 432yds but plays like a par 5! You can take on the corner but any fade will see your ball disappear not really knowing where it may have come down and a long draw can see you amongst the 16th tee box!

A long par 3 at 211yds, you need to carry almost all of this from the intimidating tee box through a very narrow tree lined approach which doesn't open up for about 170yds and then you'll find 5 large bunkers, anything right and your chipping out of dense trees.

A steep downward drive down the 16th favouring the right side of the fairway is needed as their is a ditch and scrub at only 270yds so bigger hitters will roll in, its then an uphill approach to a raised well protected green.

The 17th is another par 5 at 541yds, well placed bunkers litter the fairway at around 240yds & 260yds, its 296yds to a 60yd length of heather & grass across the fairway from the raised tee box but the fairway becomes quite narrow then with an offset green tucked well into the right tree line.

Its a very nice 18th 440yd par 4 finishing hole with the clubhouse on the horizon. Plenty of heather and grass to carry, bunker in the centre of the fairway at about 280yds, another 2 bunkers then straddle the rising fairway at around 350yds, heather and grass all up the right of the narrow fairway and a water ditch if you go too far left, OOB all the way up the left make this a testing hole, especially if you are chasing a score.

A superb heathland course, very true undulating and 2-tier greens which I thought would be faster but they received the ball very well. Tree lined throughout the course making wayward shots very penalising and grass and heather that will swallow your balls with any short duffed tee shots.

6386yds but plays and feels a little longer as you have to navigate your way around, especially if your off-line as it will penalise you very easily, a strategic and accurate approach is required.

There are some practice nets to warm up, a chipping area and practice putting green.




The carvery meal was excellent and good hand pull beers (Youngs)  :cheers:

Everyone I spoke to at the club was extremely friendly and accommodating 

Having a strokesaver on the day also helped in addition to my GPS and was good quality, I mark mine as I go around so I can refer to my positions when I return, which I will do soon :thup:

Fully recommended.

More pictures


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2013)

Great review Robin.:thup:


----------



## Snelly (Oct 15, 2013)

An excellent review! Good work.

West Hill is a delightful golf club and I would love to be a member there.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 15, 2013)

Great review and some cracking pictures. That's got to be on the list for next year. Shame they don't have many opens.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice write up. I enjoyed West Hill immensely and I'm looking forward to going back there next year.

I thought it was a course that you either needed to walk or play at least once to help you score there.

Holes 1, 3, 5, 6, 11, 12 & 14 all require some local knowledge from the tee, either picking a side to hit it or hit to a length on each hole. Loads of good strategy holes, great bunkering, fairways like carpets - what's not to like!!


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 15, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Nice write up. I enjoyed West Hill immensely and I'm looking forward to going back there next year.

I thought it was a course that you either needed to walk or play at least once to help you score there.

Holes 1, 3, 5, 6, 11, 12 & 14 all require some local knowledge from the tee, either picking a side to hit it or hit to a length on each hole. Loads of good strategy holes, great bunkering, fairways like carpets - what's not to like!! 

Click to expand...

Indeed. Though I'd add 16 and maybe 15 to that list (and maybe drop 12). But definitely agree the benefit of 'local knowledge'!


----------



## Robobum (Oct 15, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed. Though I'd add 16 and maybe 15 to that list (and maybe drop 12). But definitely agree the benefit of 'local knowledge'!
		
Click to expand...

We all see courses differently but 15 is a par 3 straight in front of you and 16 is viewable walking off 15, you just have to decide if you have the minerals to launch one over the break in the fairway.

You can't see any landing area on 12. When in fact it's a pretty safe drive down the right with the bunkers on that side being a good bail out..............for me.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2013)

Robobum said:



			We all see courses differently but 15 is a par 3 straight in front of you and 16 is viewable walking off 15, you just have to decide if you have the minerals to launch one over the break in the fairway.

You can't see any landing area on 12. When in fact it's a pretty safe drive down the right with the bunkers on that side being a good bail out..............for me.
		
Click to expand...

 Swinger put one over the ditch at 16 about 40 yards short, but for most it is a lay up. It is a difficult green to hit as it actually kicks to the left as well as the right. 15 is a cracking par 3, with a very tricky green.

Just a lovely course, and having chosen it, good to hear so many enjoyed it.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2013)

As has been said, I think once you've gone round it a couple of times you can plan your drives and approaches much better, blind on the first occasion is tough which is why I was surprised at some low scores from those whom had played it a few times prior 

Looking forward to going back, I marked my strokesaver and fell foul to a few fairway bunkers off my drives so it owes me a few shots. No issues with the par 3's, I parred the longest and toughest ones and bogeyed the easier ones!

3, 6 & 17 I really liked off the tee and then the approaches in. I'd play the Si1 totally different after walking it as it doesn't suit my shot shape and I was very close to the 16th tee box with my drive, a 5w to the bend would be my choice now followed by a good 4 iron otherwise I'm punching one low or chipping out from somewhere, nice hole but it suits a fader not a drawer


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			As has been said, I think once you've gone round it a couple of times you can plan your drives and approaches much better, blind on the first occasion is tough which is why I was surprised at some low scores from those whom had played it a few times prior 

Looking forward to going back, I marked my strokesaver and fell foul to a few fairway bunkers off my drives so it owes me a few shots. No issues with the par 3's, I parred the longest and toughest ones and bogeyed the easier ones!

3, 6 & 17 I really liked off the tee and then the approaches in. I'd play the Si1 totally different after walking it as it doesn't suit my shot shape and I was very close to the 16th tee box with my drive, a 5w to the bend would be my choice now followed by a good 4 iron otherwise I'm punching one low or chipping out from somewhere, nice hole but it suits a fader not a drawer 

Click to expand...

The 14th plays better off the yellow tee box. Personally think it is too much of a dogleg too early in the hole off the whites. The straight line is over the tallest tree, but you need to get the ball up very quickly. In the foursomes Open I play there, the white tee is always on the yellow tee box. Mind you it was one of the few holes I played well on the H4H day, with a nice cut three wood, on in two and two putts.


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2013)

richart said:



			Mind you it was one of the few holes I played well on the H4H day, with a nice cut three wood, on in two and two putts.

Click to expand...

So what about the other 17 holes


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			So what about the other 17 holes 
	View attachment 7920

Click to expand...

 I did say it was one of the 'few' holes I played well !! 

I also played off the wrong handicap, too low, as I did not get the cut I expected on the previous Saturday. The extra point would have put me in solid mid table mediocrity.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 15, 2013)

Robobum said:



			We all see courses differently but 15 is a par 3 straight in front of you and 16 is viewable walking off 15, you just have to decide if you have the minerals to launch one over the break in the fairway.

You can't see any landing area on 12. When in fact it's a pretty safe drive down the right with the bunkers on that side being a good bail out..............for me.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Though I guess you came off the 11th on the left hand side. Coming from the right, you can see there's no danger. You have to sort of know to look - as you do coming off 15 (it's knowledge of the green that's important there) onto 16. 

It's certainly not the worst for blind shots. For me, that 'award' goes to Whitekirk where there's a blind shot on every non Par 3 on the front - and several more on the back! I always warned opponents in the works Matchplay comp. if I was at home - and they usually opted for Craigielaw anyway.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 15, 2013)

Great review Fish.  West Hill is certainly up there with the best courses I have played.  Going through the holes again from memory the layout certainly gets stronger.  I think on future visits I will begin to rate it more and more.  There was one tiny little gripe I had, and that is that the quality of the bunkers (which I was frequently in) could have been better. I found them to be a little in consistent.  Otherwise a superb course.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 15, 2013)

richart said:



			Swinger put one over the ditch at 16 about 40 yards short, but for most it is a lay up. it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's a cracking shot.  I have never even considered it.  I have always hit a 4 iron then an 8 iron or something like that.  I am playing West Hill again on the 25th October and will certainly get the driver out and belt one, just to see what the result is. 

Nice work Swinger.  Boom...!


Thinking about it, with that kind of drive, the ditch on the 1st can probably be cleared too if playing from the yellow tee and in favourable conditions.  No benefit here at all though.   

However, the 5th is an interesting one.  I have reached the green there several times in two but always gone with a 3 wood off the tee.  A really, really good drive could get you past the heather over the hill with significant advantage gained as you would then be playing to the green with a 6-8 iron! 

Food for thought..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2013)

Great write up Robin on a truly lovely course. Tall pines, heather and fairways like lush carpet with true and reasonably fast greens - memorable. A course that rewards accurate thoughtful golf . When I walked up the steps and saw the panoramic view I just said WOW.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 15, 2013)

West Hill has gone to the top of my ratings of the 3Ws - played Worplesdon last month and while still very good, the road crossing and a couple of weaker holes place it a notch below West Hill. Similar story with Woking. West Hill is also certainly the toughest - that is a tough track and the scoring on h4h did surprise me - there are a lot of long par 4s!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			West Hill has gone to the top of my ratings of the 3Ws - played Worplesdon last month and while still very good, the road crossing and a couple of weaker holes place it a notch below West Hill. Similar story with Woking. West Hill is also certainly the toughest - that is a tough track and the scoring on h4h did surprise me - there are a lot of long par 4s!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting; a friend of mine who is a very good player reckoned that West Hill was the weakest of those 3.  I'll have to play the other 2 and draw my own conclusions.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Interesting; a friend of mine who is a very good player reckoned that West Hill was the weakest of those 3.
		
Click to expand...

 He is wrong.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 16, 2013)

I haven't played Worplesdon but have knocked it around Woking. Nice course, and "playable" for an old duffer.
Westhill, certainly off the whites, was a tough test for me. Very tough. 19 points tough (and that was with a 4 pointer on one hole!).
As nice as it is, I certainly wouldn't rush back to play it off the whites again. Not unless I wanted something to convince me that fishing is where my future lies....


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I haven't played Worplesdon but have knocked it around Woking. Nice course, and "playable" for an old duffer.
Westhill, certainly off the whites, was a tough test for me. Very tough. 19 points tough (and that was with a 4 pointer on one hole!).
As nice as it is, I certainly wouldn't rush back to play it off the whites again. Not unless I wanted something to convince me that fishing is where my future lies....

Click to expand...

Pea shooter.:ears: Seem to remember you birdied the 3rd, the longest par four on the course.


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2013)

I think this is a timely reminder for everyone that played the HFH day that Rich managed to secure this course PLUS a coffee and bacon roll PLUS a 2 course carvery.......PLUS the prizes on offer for the measly sum of just Â£45........I think that's just amazing and I'd like to acknowledge Rich's efforts in getting that deal......truly remarkable......well done mate... :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2013)

rickg said:



			I think this is a timely reminder for everyone that played the HFH day that Rich managed to secure this course PLUS a coffee and bacon roll PLUS a 2 course carvery.......PLUS the prizes on offer for the measly sum of just Â£45........I think that's just amazing and I'd like to acknowledge Rich's efforts in getting that deal......truly remarkable......well done mate... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well said but also a big thumbs up to West Hill for making it so cheap and affordable


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well said but also a big thumbs up to West Hill for making it so cheap and affordable
		
Click to expand...

 Not often I agree with you Martin, but I do on this occasion regarding West Hill.:thup: 

I hope if anyone is thinking of playing or even joining a Club around the Woking area, they put West Hill at the top of their list.

Fingers crossed for next year Rick.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2013)

West Hill is the best of the 3 W's.

Fact

End of

Jog on


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2013)

drive4show said:



			West Hill is the best of the 3 W's.

Fact

End of

Jog on



Click to expand...

It would appear that Mssrs Harris, Ellwood & Co disagree;

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/cours...lf-monthly-top-100-course-rankings-1-100.html

West Hill 80
Woking 85
Worplesdon 73

 :ears: 

That said, with Rye at a lowly 76 and below the Royal North Sheep Droppings, can we trust their judgement?


----------



## Snelly (Oct 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			West Hill is the best of the 3 W's.

Fact





Click to expand...

I think West Hill is the best too.  Best course and best club.

Interested to read Smiffy's thoughts on playing off the whites.  I completely understand where he is coming from although I much prefer it off the white tees and I think it really changes the course into a tough track, more so than at most courses I would say.   I have played off the yellows several times and it isn't as good a test as an iron can be used off the tees of nearly all the par 4's comfortably. 

Hankley is the same.  Pretty simple off the front tees but off the championship blocks, very difficult. The 3rd hole is the best example with the purple tees being 100 yards behind the yellow! 

And don't mention Bearwood Lakes.  The extreme back tees there are for masochists only....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2013)

richart said:



			Seem to remember you birdied the 3rd, the longest par four on the course.

Click to expand...

I did indeed Richard. Played it like a pro. Nice drive, 5 wood to the front edge and canned a 60 foot putt.
Robert Rock would have played it driver, 9 iron to about 3 feet and tapped in. Where's the fun in that????


----------



## Snelly (Oct 17, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			It would appear that Mssrs Harris, Ellwood & Co disagree;

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/cours...lf-monthly-top-100-course-rankings-1-100.html

West Hill 80
Woking 85
Worplesdon 73

 :ears: 

That said, with Rye at a lowly 76 and below the Royal North Sheep Droppings, can we trust their judgement? 

Click to expand...

I wish you hadn't posted that link!  There are loads that I would move in that list but that is the thing, they are purely subjective even when a scoring model is used rigorously as it is someone's personal opinion.

I need to resist further comment....






Damn it! I can't!  Sunningdale Old should be higher than Sunningdale New!!!    RCD should be number 1!   Must stop......


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2013)

West Hill - a bit of a doddle off the whites!


----------



## Robobum (Oct 17, 2013)

We didn't seem to play it at it's full length. There were a number of tees that were either up on the whites or even further forward on a yellow tee.
Perhaps 4 holes where driver is really needed.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 17, 2013)

I always remember that WH always fell behind the other 2 in many course rankings

WH went through a period circa 10 (maybe more?) years ago, when they did a LOT of work on the course, took a lot of trees out and did a lot of drainage work and during that period the course quality suffered a lot

I think in its current condition it is back to its best.


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2013)

Group picture if anyone hasn't seen it yet in this months publication.

Thanks to Nick for sending it to me.


----------



## JCW (Dec 3, 2013)

Good review mate , let me know when you going to play it again as I like to play it too , early this year there was a meet there but I choose to play your meet at Tadmarton , that was one cold day and I hit a good drive down the 1st , little pitch onto the green which was frozen , hope any meets we have early next year are dry but not freezing ......................................EYG


----------

